# "World Class Trout Tomorrow"



## david mckee (Oct 3, 2011)

Whether you are a native coastal Texan, whether you are from the lower coast and fish the Laguna Madre or live on the Texas-Louisiana border and fish Sabine Lake this book is a must read and should occupy a space on a saltwater anglers bookshelf! "World Class Trout Tomorrow" is written by local angler, conservationist and marine biology-trained Scott Murray. Not only does Murray give a no-nonsense course in fisheries managment but he also provides solid input on solutions. Scott also went to great lengths to interview anglers who have caught world class trout and asked them about the conditions surrounding their catches along with their views on our trout fishery. When it comes to fishery issues you can bet Scott is abreast of it and involved. When it comes to where the big trout are, Scott is in there knee-deep and practicing what he preaches -"catch and release"! David McKee


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

5th or so thread on this book by a poster with 1 post.


----------



## fishdfly (Sep 12, 2010)

topherLIVE said:


> 5th or so thread on this book by a poster with 1 post.


Says it all, who is publishing the book???


----------



## pocfishin (Jan 22, 2006)

I have not read the book, therefore I have no opinion on it. But I appreciate the post letting us know it is available.

The Outdoor Writer in the Corpus Christi Caller wrote this about the book:

http://www.caller.com/news/2011/sep/22/scott-murrays-opus-dedicated-to-trout/

If this the right David McKee, the previous poster has an impressive resume:
http://sci.tamucc.edu/member.php?who=dmckee&program=lsci

McKee, D. A. (2008) Fishes of the Texas Laguna Madre:A guide for Anglers and Naturalists. Texas A&M University Press. Gulf Coast Series, #14, 205p. (ISBN-13:978-1-60344-028-8).

Stunz, G. and D. McKee (2006) Catch and release mortality on spotted seatrout in Texas. North American Journal of Fisheries Management, 26(4):843-848.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The author sounds like a pretty bright guy. I have never cared much for targeting trout, but i will buy and read this book.


----------



## Cudakid1970 (Sep 20, 2011)

World Class Texas Trout is the best book I have read since Pluggin Shorty. Some of the top anglers on the coast share their secrets on how they caugth their biggest trout. There are lots of historic pictures of giant trout too. The author, Murray, is a marine biologist that grew up in Corpus Christi. His passion for the local fishery is genuine. You can not buy this book in stores. You must go to the website to buy it www.topwaterpublishing.com 
This book will make the perfect gift for anyone you know that loves catching giant trout! Here is one of the many giant trout photos and personal best stoires in the new book " World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow". Each Trophy Trout Angler tells when they caught their giant trout, what they caught it on, and sometimes, where they caught it.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I will pass... I don't trust guys with rod handles as long as the one pictured. Call me weird, but it has gotten me this far.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> I will pass... I don't trust guys with rod handles as long as the one pictured. Call me weird, but it has gotten me this far.


LOL...why are all the guys talking about this book have less than 10 posts. It would seem more credible if it were from some guys with some more miles behind them if you know what I mean.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Perhaps, they are new to the website, love the sport like we do, and want to get better at it. I don't have many posts, but have been wadefishing with arties for over 60 years. If it will make me a better fisherman, I'll read it.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

+1, Ol'Salt, and thanks. My situation exactly. I wasn't aware that you had to have some number of posts prior to expressing an opinion or giving a salute on this forum, which I only discovered a few weeks ago. Methinks you and I have been fishing longer than some of the previous (rather negative) posters above have been alive, but share the philophy that maybe you can teach an old dog new tricks. I have known, hunted and fished with the author for 40+ years as our situations permit, consequently feel somewhat qualified to address his qualifications and the content of his book, which I endorse. I think it would be well for some to read the book before throwing rocks. They might learn a bit.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> I will pass... I don't trust guys with rod handles as long as the one pictured. Call me weird, but it has gotten me this far.


I agree. When I talk to someone out on the water and they have that long of a rod handle, I know they are full of poop and don't trust anything they say. If they don't know a shorter handle is for wading, they dang sure don't know anything about fishing.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

ol' salt said:


> Perhaps, they are new to the website, love the sport like we do, and want to get better at it. I don't have many posts, but have been wadefishing with arties for over 60 years. If it will make me a better fisherman, I'll read it.


I just found it very odd that all these new users were all talking about the same book within a week time frame...


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

*Judge an angler's skill and/or credibilty by length of rod handle?*

Gimme a freakin' break. Lee Roy Navarro has landed and released more trophy trout in the Laguna Madre than most have winter Baffin trips under their belt. Love Scott Murray's book or hate it, question the number of new posters if it makes you feel better; but you can take Lee Roy's credentials to the bank!

EJ


----------



## Team Reel Pimp (Oct 23, 2008)

Love the haters hating on the guy with the rod handle prolly just jealous you've never caught a trout that big without using croaker get a life stop being so negative the guy is just promoting a book he likes give it a break..... Your welcome


----------



## mfarmer (Feb 7, 2007)

and its x2 NOT +1 on this website...


----------



## D3 (Apr 7, 2005)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> I will pass... I don't trust guys with rod handles as long as the one pictured. Call me weird, but it has gotten me this far.





Gilbert said:


> I agree. When I talk to someone out on the water and they have that long of a rod handle, I know they are full of poop and don't trust anything they say. If they don't know a shorter handle is for wading, they dang sure don't know anything about fishing.


Knuckleheads.

I just ordered it, probably much can be learned from this book. Who cares about post count, you internet commandos crack me up, get outside.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

fwoodwader said:


> LOL...why are all the guys talking about this book have less than 10 posts. It would seem more credible if it were from some guys with some more miles behind them if you know what I mean.


.... yea I know... since all the best and most knowledgable fishermen on the Texas Coast have 5000 posts on 2cool
LOL!:rotfl:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I think what the guys are referring to is something that happens often on internet forums.

Someone or some group will create multiple new accounts with different names/handles and begin posting threads to promote a product/service. The majority of these handles will randomly pop up and will only have 1 post (because they only joined to post that one thread topic).

Not downing the book what so ever.... I always enjoy a good read.... Who knows, it may be a coinicidence.... but when is the last time you got on here and 3 brand new guys joined.... then all wrote a thread praising the same exact book.... then never wrote anything again... and never discusssed any other topic.

It happens on alot of forums.... same kind of things happen when people create an account start one thread to bad mouth a company, then basically disappear.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

NO, mostly the ones that stay silent a while are catching some goodens. After bragging a bit early on I find myself at 55 not having to prove my experience and catches to anyone. It's between me and God now and ever once in a while a post just to say hello, I'm still grinding for 8lbs". I still have time.


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> I think what the guys are referring to is something that happens often on internet forums.
> 
> Someone or some group will create multiple new accounts with different names/handles and begin posting threads to promote a product/service. The majority of these handles will randomly pop up and will only have 1 post (because they only joined to post that one thread topic).
> 
> ...


yeah... It might be a great book, and these dudes might be the best of the best fisherpeople. I'm just saying I hope they've got something more to add to the community than promotion of a product (it seems like a way of getting around becoming a sponsor on the site).


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Cudakid1970 said:


> World Class Texas Trout is the best book I have read since Pluggin Shorty. Some of the top anglers on the coast share their secrets on how they caugth their biggest trout. There are lots of historic pictures of giant trout too. The author, Murray, is a marine biologist that grew up in Corpus Christi. His passion for the local fishery is genuine. You can not buy this book in stores. You must go to the website to buy it www.topwaterpublishing.com
> This book will make the perfect gift for anyone you know that loves catching giant trout! Here is one of the many giant trout photos and personal best stoires in the new book " World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow". Each Trophy Trout Angler tells when they caught their giant trout, what they caught it on, and sometimes, where they caught it.


Kinda like this guy.... He joined a week ago... has only made 3 posts and all 3 posts are on the threads about the book and they all said this....

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=368736

World Class Texas Trout is the best book I have read since Pluggin Shorty. Some of the top anglers on the coast share their secrets on how they caugth their biggest trout. There are lots of historic pictures of giant trout too. The author, Murray, is a marine biologist that grew up in Corpus Christi. His passion for the local fishery is genuine. You can not buy this book in stores. You must go to the website to buy it www.topwaterpublishing.com 
This book will make the perfect gift for anyone you know that loves catching giant trout! 
CudaKid1970

Here is one of the many giant trout photos and personal best stoires in the new book " World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow". Each Trophy Trout Angler tells when they caught their giant trout, what they caught it on, and sometimes, where they caught it.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=368736&page=2

World Class Texas Trout is the best book I have read since Pluggin Shorty. Some of the top anglers on the coast share their secrets on how they caugth their biggest trout. There are lots of historic pictures of giant trout too. The author, Murray, is a marine biologist that grew up in Corpus Christi. His passion for the local fishery is genuine. You can not buy this book in stores. You must go to the website to buy it www.topwaterpublishing.com 
This book will make the perfect gift for anyone you know that loves catching giant trout!

Here is one of the many giant trout photos and personal best stoires in the new book " World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow". Each Trophy Trout Angler tells when they caught their giant trout, what they caught it on, and sometimes, where they caught it.

Make sense?


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Team Reel Pimp said:


> Love the haters hating on the guy with the rod handle prolly just jealous you've never caught a trout that big without using croaker get a life stop being so negative the guy is just promoting a book he likes give it a break..... Your welcome


haha I will probably order the book... get off me, I was just having some fun. Remember when fishing was fun, and we took pictures of big fish with a smile on our face? hahahaha


----------



## Team Reel Pimp (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok I'm glad we settled this I just wanted to fire some people up .....silly ol me


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Do they have it out in brail yet? I like to read on the way to work, and this keeps my eyes on the road while still reading!


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

In this situation, it is the only way they can advertise this book. I know Murray and I didn't know he wrote a book until i saw it on this forum then I called around and it was the same guy I know. Caller times may of missed his profession, he is not an attorney bu tI think he worked for CPL.


----------



## 5288 (Sep 21, 2011)

might be a good read, i'm always up for a new lesson on improving the bite! Capt. Steve-o


----------



## 5288 (Sep 21, 2011)

By the way just joined but have had a successful guide business on sabine lake for 12 years, so I know a thing or two bout them trout. Capt. Steve-o


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

saltwater_therapy said:


> .... yea I know... since all the best and most knowledgable fishermen on the Texas Coast have 5000 posts on 2cool
> LOL!:rotfl:


Actually I wasn't inferring that at all, I'm just wise to social media and marketing tricks on the internet.

It would be wise to create numerous SN's and plug a new product that you have hitting the shelf especially if you were a publisher of the book. It is called creating word of mouth.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Gimme a freakin' break. Lee Roy Navarro has landed and released more trophy trout in the Laguna Madre than most have winter Baffin trips under their belt. Love Scott Murray's book or hate it, question the number of new posters if it makes you feel better; but you can take Lee Roy's credentials to the bank!
> 
> EJ


Wow, just stating an opinion and am I any less of a fisherman for not having the pleasure or opportunity to fish the 'Lower Laguana Madre' or 'Baffin' and are we supposed to know of every great trout fisherman of the Texas shores? I enjoy your product seeing as I just subscribed again but the least you could do is respect peoples opinions


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

fwoodwader said:


> Wow, just stating an opinion and am I any less of a fisherman for not having the pleasure or opportunity to fish the 'Lower Laguana Madre' or 'Baffin' and are we supposed to know of every great trout fisherman of the Texas shores? I enjoy your product seeing as I just subscribed again but the least you could do is respect peoples opinions


You might be asking a liiiiiitttttttlllllleeee too much.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

yea you guys are right, They are just advertising for FREE. Come on new members if you are the publisher or in any way affiliated with any product you might be plugging, become a 2cool sponsor. or you might just be invited to banned camp.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

So one should become a sponsor to give a kudo to a friend's efforts in hopes it might get the word spread a little further? Won't argue that the repetitive posts above may cross the line somewhat, some of the other posts reinforce the not uncommon sentiment that Texas Fishing Forum is more friendly and usually more helpful.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

My my how this place has changed over the years. I remember when folks on here were a bit more, ugh, 'interesting'. 

Scott Murray put something together that's the real deal...plus it's a totally Texas thing. He knows his stuff too, and besides fishing hard for 50 years, has quite a professional resume. The angler stories (many from the best on the coast) are great, but the technical data is also excellent and a great read. All I can say is that one of my guys last week ordered 6 to give out as gifts...

BTW, if some of y'all knew who Dr. David McKee is, you'd be quite honored to have him interact here. Some of y'all either need to go fishing more often...or I might suggest at least reading some more about it


----------



## vincent (Aug 25, 2005)

Nothing sinister about pluggin a book about fishing on a fishing forum...from a Texas angler...I think you'd be surprised at the amount of 2coolers that actually contributed content to this book...I was glad to relay my story and strategies for hunting big trout from a Galveston perspective...Scott is a good guy...a quality angler...and the I found the book to be a good read....no I was not paid....nor do I make anything from sales of this book...just someone who likes to talk fishing or have a good read..


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Were they plugging the book?: Yes. 
Is it a good read?: Don't know. 
Should they become a sponsor: Not necessarily, but I think it is part of the forum rules
Does rod butt size matter when wading?: No, not to the fish.
Will I buy it?: Not sure
Is it the only way to advertise (like someone suggested)?: No
A smart way to advertise?: Possibly, yes.

T-BONE's .02 (sorry guys, I've been quiet on the forum lately)


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

*Interesting characters...and then some.*

Never judge a poster by the number of posts he has racked up.

For any who might care to know, Dr. David McKee PhD happens to be an interesting character indeed.

-Professor of biology, marine ecology, and ichthyology at TAMU-CC
-Coordinator of the mariculture graduate degree program
-Associate director TAMU Laguna Madre Field Research Station
-Executive board CCA Corpus Christi
-Author: Fishes of the Texas Laguna Madre

A life-long "Lagunatic" and big trout fanatic, Baffin cabin owner, etc, etc.

Something you likely would have never learned otherwise and something you will never hear him brag on...to his everlasting credit and a legacy to lovers of Texas spotted seatrout...Dr. David McKee was the guy who first intervened with GICA (trade association of barge/tow boat operators) to achieve voluntary suspension of traffic on the Gulf Intra-Coastal Waterway during cold snaps when water temperatures plummet and fish of the Laguna Madre seek refuge in the depths of the ICW.

Dr. McKee along with associate Dr. Greg Stunz of Harte Institute (part of TAMU system) conducted a series of spotted seatrout post-release mortality studies that literally rocked the world of fisheries management science.

So yeah - I call him a pretty interesting character.

Scott Murray is a pretty interesting character too but I'll let you read his book to learn more. BTW - I too found "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow...with Best of the Best Fishers" an enjoyable and informative read. As McTrout said above, "It's the real deal."

EJ


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

saltwater_therapy said:


> .... yea I know... since all the best and most knowledgable fishermen on the Texas Coast have 5000 posts on 2cool
> LOL!:rotfl:


No need to be a sponsor to give kudos to friends efforts, ideas, ect... or to recommend, or suggest a product, thats one of the great things about a fishing website. I was just simply warning that I have seen in the past where people were advertising THIER product on here were asked to be a sponsor or leave. I am excited to read and add the book to my personal library. I was informed about the book about 2 months ago by a friend of mine who is in it. and I am familiar with Dr. McKee's work and honored to have him as part of this online community.


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

you guys are missing the point. I agree with you guys on that respected, credentialed members of the texas fishing community are only bound to make a community such as this richer, but the way they've been "subtly" plugging the book with multiple accounts registered solely for that purpose (not to add to the community) is a little lame and subversive. I'm not even directing this post toward Dr. Mckee, who might not even have known about the previous attempts, but at the tactic in general.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

topherLIVE said:


> you guys are missing the point. I agree with you guys on that respected, credentialed members of the texas fishing community are only bound to make a community such as this richer, but the way they've been "subtly" plugging the book with multiple accounts registered solely for that purpose (not to add to the community) is a little lame and subversive. I'm not even directing this post toward Dr. Mckee, who might not even have known about the previous attempts, but at the tactic in general.


Summed up perfectly.


----------



## Nocturnal (Feb 26, 2010)

LMFAO at the armchair anglers calling out one of the most accredited PHD fisheries experts on the gulf coast, and a top trophy trout veteran.


I wonder if he used that long handled rod to whoop everyone's *** in the 2nd Baffin Bash this past April lol...


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think spammers should be called out, regardless of the quality of the product being sold...


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm sure any spam was intended only for those 2-coolers who can read.
Ya'll need to get a life.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Notwithstanding all the above controversy, I find the book interesting and informative, written by one who knows what-of he speaks. Particurlarly germaine at this time is a description of cause and effect of red tide which seems to be becoming prevalent along the coast.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

I ordered the book, not only was it delivered quickly but once I started reading I couldn't put it down. Book is worth the $ just for the pics and stories, the observations and technical data are priceless.
IF you haven't ordered, you should.


----------



## IWade (Sep 26, 2011)

Where do you buy the book?

I want to read the stories told by big trout fishermen themselves than by some sportswriter.


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

OK, enough bashing already. So what if the guy was promoting his friend's book. You made your point. I've read the book and think all serious fishermen should be aware of its existence so they can decide if they what to read it. I don't know if it will cause them to catch more trout but it will make them more informed and it's a great read. And, the comment regarding the length of the handle, surely you were kidding. How can you make a comment like that and expect to have any credibility.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Per IWade's question above, I ordered mine directly from author's website--www.topwaterpublishing.com Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

Well you have to get you some of them boger pliers some cabela waders, cool sun glasses and just get down right mad at them trouts. 
No book needed.


OK I just looked at Cabelas web sight and there all out of boger pliers so I ordered the book  This better be good.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I ordered 2, 1 for each eye. They came autographed. I liked that. So far, have read most of the fishing stories about how the fish were caught. Am truly enjoing it. Very good read so far.


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

Let me put my 2 cents in. I'm belong to a club with Scott and Dr. Mckee called Ananais. Every year we have a summer get together with all the members; members like Mike Blackwood, Bill Albarado, Paul Wimberly, and even the late Chatter Allen was a part of that club for a long time. The stories and tips these old timers tell is just absolutely fabulous to me. Scott was able to get many of them and there most precious moments in a book, as well as valuable statistics as far as net surveys, catches, etc. Whether you agree with what they say or not, the book is great to read. Great stories, great fishermen, and great facts........See you guys at Haliburton's Cabin next weekend!!


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

McTrout said:


> My my how this place has changed over the years. I remember when folks on here were a bit more, ugh, 'interesting'.
> 
> Scott Murray put something together that's the real deal...plus it's a totally Texas thing. He knows his stuff too, and besides fishing hard for 50 years, has quite a professional resume. The angler stories (many from the best on the coast) are great, but the technical data is also excellent and a great read. All I can say is that one of my guys last week ordered 6 to give out as gifts...
> 
> BTW, if some of y'all knew who Dr. David McKee is, you'd be quite honored to have him interact here. Some of y'all either need to go fishing more often...or I might suggest at least reading some more about it


Mike, it's sad that many "youngins" don't know who half these people are and what advice they can give and pass down. I see Blackwood about every month and although he can talk, he sure knows his stuff, and never get tired of hearing his stories. you fellas that are 20 something and think you know it all, those 60+ year olds in that book will fish circles around you, me, and 5 of your best buddies!!!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I find it hilarious that some people still think the book was being bashed. I forget that sarcasm is hard to read. Funny to see some "ol' salts" gettin butt-hurt over a little ribbin'. Anyways, this ended up being probably the best advertising for the book. Regardless of content, self-published books usually don't go far.


----------



## IWade (Sep 26, 2011)

Where can you buy it? Is there a website or is it sold in sporting goods stores?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

nuecesdave said:


> Mike, it's sad that many "youngins" don't know who half these people are and what advice they can give and pass down. I see Blackwood about every month and although he can talk, he sure knows his stuff, and never get tired of hearing his stories. you fellas that are 20 something and think you know it all, those 60+ year olds in that book will fish circles around you, me, and 5 of your best buddies!!!


It sure is nice to have some institutional knowledge (Baffin Bay/Landcut Pioneers) to pull from. You are a very lucky guy to be fishing with these guys. They will pass along their experiences to you, its your job to pass it along to your kids and their friends. I wish I had those guys around when I started fishing, the learning curve would have been much flatter.

Halliburton and Rider are good boys.


----------



## wingshooter133 (Apr 8, 2011)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> I will pass... I don't trust guys with rod handles as long as the one pictured.


So what you're saying is that you're going to question the credibility of a man who you haven't even met by the size of the handle on his fishing rod? I might be young and inexperienced, but that's a ridiculous statement. Maybe he just couldn't/didn't wanna spend money on a "wading stick" when the rod he has does just fine for slinging plastics on a wade. Not everyone has the resources to buy different rods for similar purposes. If it can throw a plastic and catch a fish, what does it matter if the handle gets a little wet?

Tight lines
Cody


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

wingshooter133 said:


> So what you're saying is that you're going to question the credibility of a man who you haven't even met by the size of the handle on his fishing rod? I might be young and inexperienced, but that's a ridiculous statement. Maybe he just couldn't/didn't wanna spend money on a "wading stick" when the rod he has does just fine for slinging plastics on a wade. Not everyone has the resources to buy different rods for similar purposes. If it can throw a plastic and catch a fish, what does it matter if the handle gets a little wet?
> 
> Tight lines
> Cody


You're no fisherman if you don't have a split grip fool! I would bet he was kidding, you got hook, line, and sinkered on that one. All of yall that can't see sarcasm are funny!


----------



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)

This book is actually pretty good. For those of you bashing it because it was poorly advertised and recommended, well I feel sorry for you. If the content is stellar and it will help you become a better fisherman for a small price, what's not to like? If a product helps people catch fish it should absolutely be posted up. Now, whether or not what he did was right or wrong, that should be between the OP and the people who run 2cool as it's nobody else's business. For those of you out there who are thinking this guy is making much off this book, you probably don't know much about the publishing industry. I have friends who have published books and as previously stated, even if the content is awesome, they don't make near as much as you think from them if much at all. You write a book because it's something you're passionate about. If you're writing a book to get rich you have another thing coming because that's not how it works at all.

The most limiting mindset you can have is someone who stops learning. The best fisherman are constantly learning from everyone, young, old, whatever. They may not admit it and they may not say it - but trust me they are observing and listening to EVERYTHING. Unfortunately there are a lot of people who haven't read the book and could care less but that's their loss. You don't want to be either the really stubborn old man who never breaks out of his ways or takes advice, or the young 20 something cocky kid who doesn't respect the older generation that paved the way.

So yeah, I challenge the people in this thread to READ the book before posting opinions about it or questioning anyone's credibility and to keep an open mind to learning. You just might surprise yourself when you don't close off your brain to accepting other people's information, opinions and experiences. This book was refreshing and as previously stated the stories alone are worth the price of the book. No, I have no idea who the writer of this book or the OP is but I can vouch that it's worth reading. The guys who wrote it seemed like seasoned vets to me and I learned a bunch of things from it. They didn't go about marketing this the right way on the forums, but as I said earlier, that's between the people who run 2cool and the OP/author of the book.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Extremely well ststed, TSLAYA. I was going to state it somewhat more tersly (sp?)--"You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink!" And to all the bashers/ naysayers etc above, I have no financial or physical involvement what-so-ever with the book other than a long personal aquaintance with the author and appreciating his knowlege and passion whereof he speaks. And for info for IWADE, the book is available on the website---(www.topwaterpublishing.com)


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

you guys are too much... I give up.


----------



## wingshooter133 (Apr 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You're no fisherman if you don't have a split grip fool! I would bet he was kidding, you got hook, line, and sinkered on that one. All of yall that can't see sarcasm are funny!


What's so fancy about a split grip? And I was raised on sarcasm, it's just hard to tell who's using it and who's not by using text. :wink:

Tight lines
Cody


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

*Trout Tomorrow Book*

I ordered the book and received it promptly. The author even took the time to hand write a message inside the cover thanking me for the purchase and encourage me to share in the stewardship of our bays.

The book itself is an easy read and fairly informative. Half the book is dedicated to stories of accomplished anglers and their PBs - some of which happen to be current or former state record fish. For the sake of credibility, each story is the first hand or an eye witness account of the general location, weather conditions and lure used to catch the PB. Most of the anglers share their opinions on the current state of their home trout fishery with the consensus being that the trout fishery is in decline due to over fishing by guides, overly generous bag limits, and the practice of using live croaker to target large female trout. None of the anglers in this book used live bait to catch their PB.

The second half of the book discusses the science behind the success of the LLMs "regional fisheries management". The author supports his conclusion that there are more large trout in the LLM currently than in recent years past with gill net survey statistics that clearly show an increase in 25"+ trout since the LLM's 5 fish limit and the 25" max regulations were implemented.

All in all its an entertaining read for anyone who likes big trout stories, or for the skeptics who don't believe a statewide five trout limit would be beneficial to the fishery. :brew:


----------



## shalor57 (Feb 24, 2005)

I really enjoyed this book. It makes you think long and hard about where we are headed...there are still a ton of trout in the ULM/Baffin/Landcut region, but the numbers of big fish are nothing like what many of the stories told in this book describe. Cliff Webb documented 80 trout 30" or greater in either 93 or 96(that is incredible). Cliff was one he!! of a fisherman and guide, I sure miss going with him and hearing his stories since he retired. We all need to take a serious look at what we can do to give back to this fishery, not just keep taking large ice chest full of dead trout. I honestly don't know what to do to help besides being very conservative with what we keep and how we handle the fish on my boat.


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*Muchas Truchas*

Fortunately, this past October, I remembered seeing several threads and many positive posts regarding the new book "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow". I read the book, and the many favorable posts regarding comments and reviews were right on point. This book covers a lot of ground, from the many stories and photos of truly world class monster Texas trophy trout as told by the exceptional fishermen who caught them, to everything a serious fisherman would want to know about trout. The last post by "Shalor 57" is right on target. The numbers of big fish are down coast wide for many reasons, but by far, the main culprit is maximum fishing pressure and taking way too many fish. The book really turns on a light bulb about these issues and provides clear direction on how we can bring these great fish and great fishing back for all of us with a simple change in our attitudes and actions. This book definitely will get you fired up about catching a monster fish this coming winter/spring trophy trout season. As a follow up to "Shalor 57", there is no doubt that Cliff Webb is as good as it gets when it comes to catching great trout, and by the way, he is still getting out on the water with high expectations for another fish of a lifetime. Grinding on, Truchas


----------



## IWade (Sep 26, 2011)

Cliff Webb's story of catching his biggest trout in Baffin Bay alone is worth the price of the book, that is, if you really love wading for and catching big trout.


----------



## shalor57 (Feb 24, 2005)

Glad to hear Cliff is still fishing...I really thought he might have moved to Costa Rica to surf(I remember him talking about wanting to get a place down there). Hope he is doing well...may have to stop by his house for some stories and look at all his trout mounts the next time we are in Corpus!

Shalor


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

wingshooter133 said:


> What's so fancy about a split grip? And I was raised on sarcasm, it's just hard to tell who's using it and who's not by using text. :wink:
> 
> Tight lines
> Cody


got dog, kid... the split-grip comment was some more sarcasm!!! from now on, scarastic comments will be in _italics_.

_tight lines..._


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Better yet, why not leave the sarcastic comments out?


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

jm423 said:


> Better yet, why not leave the sarcastic comments out?


lame


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

jm423 said:


> Better yet, why not leave the sarcastic comments out?


 LMAO!!!!!:rotfl: Your funny,the funniest in the world!!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

blackmagic said:


> LMAO!!!!!:rotfl: Your funny,the funniest in the world!!


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to blackmagic again.

lol


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Hey Won Mo i didnt see any green LMAO!!!


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have been of the possibly mistaken impression that the original intent of this forum was to share worthwhile and educational information. Apparently not for everyone, since your juvenile sarcastic comments attempting to humorous seem to be the order of the day. Be assured that they hold little or no intrest to those of us that were catching fish while or before you were still soiling your pants. Have a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Could be this person is trying to beat Monty out of buying a sponsorship and just opening 

different accounts to plug the book.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

jm423 said:


> I have been of the possibly mistaken impression that the original intent of this forum was to share worthwhile and educational information. Apparently not for everyone, since your juvenile sarcastic comments attempting to humorous seem to be the order of the day. Be assured that they hold little or no intrest to those of us that were catching fish while or before you were still soiling your pants. Have a happy Thanksgiving!


 Your probably 13 years old and trying to talk mess and start something with some grown adults.Your the funniest in the world ha ha!!


----------



## Big "D" (Sep 12, 2011)

I have not only enjoyed the book, but the message is almost {95%] unanimous by a variety of old and young fishermen from one end of the Texas coast to the other about what we need to do to preserve and protect our favorite pastime. I am on the old end with over 45 + years of chasing "Big Suzy" and we have to change with times like we do with many other things in life. I have given 8 books away, and everyone has enjoyed not tonly the book, but also that they actually got something that they could use for a gift, and be passed down thru the family and friends. My hat is off to Scott Murphy for all the time and energy he put into this fine book and its many exciting storys! He brought back to life many of my own memories of a lot of great times that I have been Blessed to have on the water. Thank You Scott! "Big D"


----------



## IWade (Sep 26, 2011)

"World Class Trout Tomorrow" is a self published book by a fisherman who has fished the Laguna Madre for sixty years. He certainly will not make any profit, it is done out of a love for the trout fishery and our Texas coast.

The stories in it are from other trophy trout fishermen, not the author. So learn from them and just plain enjoy great fishing stories.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I read the book. Aside from the stories, I do not like it. It hates on guides, croaker soakers, and has a bunch of BS seagrass stuff in it. There is a definite agenda behind it... typed up half of a review, but have yet to finish it. There is this thing called "responsible journalism" that this book fails to have anything to do with. Some will say otherwise, but I work in journalism so I know bend the story a little to make people feel however I want. You try to avoid this as much as possible. As far as the science, you could learn more from a high school biology book. Hate away...


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Crazy coincidence that all these guys that are pumping this book are all newbies with a handful of posts? I don't think so.


----------



## IWade (Sep 26, 2011)

"Won Mo Kasst"

You are absolutely right about this book having an "agenda" to it.

It's called conservation of our natural resources for ours, and the generations to come. And the "seagrass stuff" is not BS, it's very, very important to the ecosystem, you know, the ecosystem we fish in and live next to.

Furthermore, ever heard of Cliff Webb, Mike McBride, Jay Watkins, Bud Rowland, Jim Wallade, Mike Blackwood? They are just a few of the great trout fishermen whose stories are in the book and who are passionate about our trout fishery and its future!!!

You've every right to have your own opinion about trout fishing and its future but *DON'T* knock the author, the above trout legends or your fellow fisherman who are doing the best they can for trophy trout fishing in Texas.

IF YOU'RE NOT PART OF THE SOLUTION, YOU'RE PART OF THE PROBLEM!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I just got the book last week, It chronicles 30 stories of some of the biggest trout ever caught on our coast. Most importantly is the scientific research done on our Texas Trout. There are some interesting opinions and commom themes from some of the best big trout fisherman of our time. I found the book is a great read and difficult to put down


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mon mo kasst is a kid, you can tell this from his ignorant, smarty pants posts he always makes. He rubbed me the wrongway the first day i was a member of this forum. Have some respect for others on this site and the older guys and legends that are part of history and probably caught trophy trout when our dads were our age. Ill buy the book and learn from some real professional fisherman, not wanna be professional smartasses. Some of us are here to learn something not to pick apart everything others post. Remember what happened with the fishing reports? No one can reply anymore and tell the fisherman good job or nice catch because "junior game wardens" had to be counting fish or estimating illegal sizes or knocking peoples equipment and making comments about their location. Grow up!


-mac-


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

IWade said:


> "Won Mo Kasst"
> 
> You are absolutely right about this book having an "agenda" to it.
> 
> ...


Well Hell's Bells... I just typed up a response, but I waited to long to send it and it was not saved. Check back tomorrow for another go.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> He rubbed me the wrongway the first day i was a member of this forum.


Which was just last month... I forget all that you have contributed on here.

Just for you I'll retype it, bud.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

What have you contributed? All i ever see from you is sarcsm, BS and the occasional remark about someones catch and how you know where they were fishing. Does it really matter how long ive been a member? That doesnt make you any more credible. Im not going to have a tommy hilfiger slap fight with you here, just try to keep your childish remarks to your self because im pretty sure i am not the only one tired of seeing your tacky comments about everything people post here. Go play your video game or something or better yet try to be a little more positive and think about what youre typing before you make your self look ignorant.


-mac-


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

IWade said:


> "Won Mo Kasst"
> 
> You are absolutely right about this book having an "agenda" to it.
> 
> ...


Shorter Version-
Alright, so if WPP had a Bible, this book would be it. Not sure if the author intended for it to be so, but that is the way it comes across. The "seagrass BS" was a jab at the BS legislation that groups like WPP are pushing for. Of course the seagrass is important. No one is arguing that. The science behind the sea grass section of this book shows about as much as WPP does. The only concrete info provided from TPWD says stuff like "possibly decreasing" and "fluctuates with inflows." The graphs do say there is decreasing acreage down south, but fail to show by how much. Also, these diagrams are from 1993... fine print people, fine print. Why was a more recent diagram not used? The other graphs used to discuss how poor things went from the 80's to 2000 in various other factors of our fishery. What about the past 11 years? If you do look at the graphs and diagrams passed the year 2000, most trend for the better but no mention of this is made in the book.

I don't know what a croaker did to the author back in the day, but he does not like them. That is made very clear. haha. The sections about the fisherman's comment on the current fishery ALLLLLLLLL knock the use of croakers, guides, and support reducing limits to five. Let me be clear that I do not use croakers and I never keep fish... so drop the limit to one for all I care, but I realize that not everyone fishes the way I do. These comments reek of leading questions, so I am not blaming the fisherman of being part of this. I find Barbara Skalak's comments funny, "I would recommend cutting the bag limit to five fish." haha seriously? This is the ONLY thing she said? If not, was this the only part chosen to be added, why? McBride and Putejousky's comments were two that I very much enjoyed. They completely showed hows and whys to make improvements, without showing a very biased attitude. Like I said, I am not questioning the fisherman's comments, I am purely questions the author's style of interviewing, and the way things were reported.

I very much enjoyed the personal stories from these great fishermen about catching big trout. I thank the author for that, it must have taken a lot of work.

I only rip on this book, because I find that it supports WPP... and just as WPP would do with limited evidence and only personal opinion and allegations, so does this book. Which I am completely against, for reasons which I hope all of you are reading up on.

I would think it would be in the author's best interest to denounce any involvement with WPP, support the fight against them, and BUY A DAM SPONSORSHIP ALREADY! haha


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What have you contributed? All i ever see from you is sarcsm, BS and the occasional remark about someones catch and how you know where they were fishing. Does it really matter how long ive been a member? That doesnt make you any more credible. Im not going to have a tommy hilfiger slap fight with you here, just try to keep your childish remarks to your self because im pretty sure i am not the only one tired of seeing your tacky comments about everything people post here. Go play your video game or something or better yet try to be a little more positive and think about what youre typing before you make your self look ignorant.
> 
> -mac-


Dude... you haven't even read the book yet. Why are you even posting on this thread? Shush!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Gph bpouiuyrtreewerrewwq ,86 nb





HjhhopooiuytttytddftyttrgfgijwjjajskwjajsiaojjhhpijvgfhHhhhajjajsjsjjsjsjdjdjdjrhrjrjrrkkkkSssdldlskskdoidggdhy


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

scb factory said:


> Gph bpouiuyrtreewerrewwq ,86 nb
> 
> HjhhopooiuytttytddftyttrgfgijwjjajskwjajsiaojjhhpijvgfhHhhhajjajsjsjjsjsjdjdjdjrhrjrjrrkkkkSssdldlskskdoidggdhy


I ain't spending the time deciphering if that's a code. So, what does it say?


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

scb factory said:


> Gph bpouiuyrtreewerrewwq ,86 nb
> 
> HjhhopooiuytttytddftyttrgfgijwjjajskwjajsiaojjhhpijvgfhHhhhajjajsjsjjsjsjdjdjdjrhrjrjrrkkkkSssdldlskskdoidggdhy


Good point. Never thought of it that way.


----------



## Salvatrout (Nov 30, 2011)

***?

"want to fish?"

I'm new here but even I find it weird that all post pluggin the book are from new members!

Not questioning the book or author! just my 2cents worth!



Tight lines and Cold Beer!


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

In looking back through all of the posts regarding this new book, it is gratifying to see that 99% of the comments are very positive. I sure hope that all Texas trout fishermen have a chance to read this book or talk to someone that has. The stories of huge fish from the best of the best trout fishermen, many of whom are guides, have a common thread, too much pressure and not enough conservation. Their comments are backed up with the latest scientific evidence. I guarantee that this book will make you sharpen your hooks, get your winter wading gear together and get out there amongst them. I'm headed out there as we speak, Gridning on, muchas truchas


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

I really enjoyed the read... The big fish stories are worth the price alone!!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Whether it is a good book or not guy should have contacted Monty and paid the fee straight up to sponsor "push" the book for a month.

Be one thing to post up "Great Read" if the guy were a regular here but just one post....


----------



## hook set (Jan 27, 2011)

I only have a few posts. So i am sure that my opinion won't matter.But this whole conversation is Childish! We all have opinions , but why do we need to rip each other over that liberty; especially when we all have the same objective and love of the sport. Merry Christmas


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

Well said "hook set". I too am pretty low on the totem pole as a "poster boy"but have enjoyed 2 cool information exchange for a very long time. Merry Christmas to all, Truchas


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I thought this was a great read.


----------

